# Best Barbecue Restaraunt in MI?



## pastorgadget (Jan 6, 2013)

I know we all like to smoke our own but one of my pursuits is finding great Barbeucue. My family developed the a taste for Que when we lived in TX.  Ever since moving to Michigan we are always on the hunt for good Que Dining. 

Here are our Favs.

#1 - West Texas Barbecue in Jackson MI. http://www.westexbbq.com/  This is the best in Michigan we have found to date. Better than a lot of the great places we found in TX. I have yet to try their ribs, they always run out before I get there, which says alot. There briskett is awesome. I also like their sausage, polish is great. Pulled pork, and turkey have also been good. Great variety of sauces.  There sides are always quality. There best side is there Texas Chili with bits of smoked briskett in the chilli AWESOME. Atmosphere is real deal BBQ joint when you get out of your car you smokers alll around and can smell them, the best part of a good BBQ joint is the smell of the smoke. :). We love it.

#2 - Country Smokehouse in Armada http://http://www.countrysmokehouseinc.com/  This is not a BBQ restaraunt but they do a nice smoker stand in the warmer months great briskett sandwiches. My church has used them for our annual Wild Game Dinner and they do a inredible job and always have some smoked meats, There sausages are top notch. 

#3 - Bad Brad's in Shelby Township. & New Balitimore http://www.badbradsbbq.net/  Good meats nice flavor real deal. Good sauces. Sides have been hit and miss. some good some not soo good. stay away from the chilli. A little on the picey side but not bad.  The only thing I do not like is you can not smell the smoke from the smoker, a little too fancy :)

#4 - Slows in Detroit -http://slowsbarbq.com/ Definate urban dining, a little pricey but good stuff, good sauces and good sides. consistency of quality varied in the two meals  I have eaten there but it is very popular and worth a stop.

So what are your fav's? What great spot do u go to that is worth sharing?  Any of these have you tried? What are your thoughts?  

Share the love.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2013)

As PrimalInstinct will tell you, the Country Smokehouse is in Almont, not Armada which is about 10 miles southeast. They have a great selection of smoked goods galore, very popular stopping point on any trip up into the thumb. It's definitely worth a look around.

Bad Brads is right by my house. You can catch a whiff on a good day, depending on the wind. If you really want a good smell, order a pizza while dining. Their pizza ovens are log fired and the doors face the dining area, so when they open the door to put in the pizza, the awesome smell of wood waifs through the whole place.

Haven't been to Slows yet but their "Yardbird" sandwich was runner up on "Man Vs Food" Best Sandwich in America. They are closed for two months for renovations.

If you family loves to try new BBQ, go to Union Street Woodshop in Clarkston. Their mac and cheese is so legendary that a nearby deli shop allegedly sent an infiltrator to spy on the head chef and steal the recipe. He succeeded to a certain degree, but the whole story has never come out. It was covered by the Wall street journal.

bryangruley.com/_downloads/michigan_potboiler.pdf


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 7, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> As PrimalInstinct will tell you, the Country Smokehouse is in Almont, not Armada which is about 10 miles southeast. They have a great selection of smoked goods galore, very popular stopping point on any trip up into the thumb. It's definitely worth a look around.
> 
> Bad Brads is right by my house. You can catch a whiff on a good day, depending on the wind. If you really want a good smell, order a pizza while dining. Their pizza ovens are log fired and the doors face the dining area, so when they open the door to put in the pizza, the awesome smell of wood waifs through the whole place.
> 
> ...


The country smokehouse is on Van Dyke just north of Almont. It's hard to miss with the giant cow out front lol. The meat from that place is awesome. You have to hit the bbq stand during the summer. Never been disappointed.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this.

#1 - West Texas Barbecue in Jackson MI. http://www.westexbbq.com/  This is the best in Michigan we have found to date. Better than a lot of the great places we found in TX. I have yet to try their ribs, they always run out before I get there, which says alot. There briskett is awesome. I also like their sausage, polish is great. Pulled pork, and turkey have also been good. Great variety of sauces.  There sides are always quality. There best side is there Texas Chili with bits of smoked briskett in the chilli AWESOME. Atmosphere is real deal BBQ joint when you get out of your car you smokers alll around and can smell them, the best part of a good BBQ joint is the smell of the smoke. :). We love it.

This place is about 30 mins from me and I never knew about it.  What time do they run out of ribs PastorGadget I want to get there before that. LOL

Here in Lansing I only know of one bar Barley's that have good ribs but not smoked.  There is a smokey bones on the other side of town but I was not impressed the two times I have been there.

Thanks for the tip.  Stan


----------



## pastorgadget (Jan 9, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> As PrimalInstinct will tell you, the Country Smokehouse is in Almont, not Armada which is about 10 miles southeast. They have a great selection of smoked goods galore, very popular stopping point on any trip up into the thumb. It's definitely worth a look around.
> 
> Bad Brads is right by my house. You can catch a whiff on a good day, depending on the wind. If you really want a good smell, order a pizza while dining. Their pizza ovens are log fired and the doors face the dining area, so when they open the door to put in the pizza, the awesome smell of wood waifs through the whole place.
> 
> ...


I apologize for my geographic error. Country Smokehouse is just north and stop when u see the big cow :).  They are catering our Wild Game dinner at the end of the month, I am excited it is always great food.  I invite all my fellow michiganders to our Wild Game dinner http://www.lakesideag.org/pages/page.asp?page_id=98271


----------



## redneckman (Jan 13, 2013)

Not a whole lot of BBQ places up around me.  I have went to smokey bones at the corner of US10 and M66 (sears).  Some days the brisket and ribs are great, the next I would not pay for them.  I have enjoyed doing it more myself and have had better food so far!


----------



## stygshore (Jan 24, 2013)

lol I have to agree with redneckman...

Smked a butt and 3 full racks of st louis ribs... they turned out so well I cant see me ever ordering ( or paying the insane prices ) for BBQ in a restaraunt again.

Styg


----------



## pastorgadget (Feb 1, 2013)

I had Smoked Buffaloe from Country Smoke House at our Churches Wild Game Dinner. The smoked Bufaloe was very good, great flavor.  No other smoked meats besides their great sausages that were on the table.

Here is a pic of the plates













19116_4340527954275_1210226971_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Feb 1, 2013






Python Pasty, Buffaloe Roast, and Venison Meatloaf. All were very good. A lot of the Venison was harested from our church members and taken to Country Smoke House processed and used for the Wild Game Dinner.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 7, 2013)

Pastorgadget said:


> I had Smoked Buffaloe from Country Smoke House at our Churches Wild Game Dinner. The smoked Bufaloe was very good, great flavor.  No other smoked meats besides their great sausages that were on the table.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plates
> 
> ...


Yum, That Pasty looks good. Perfect crust. Since that is a MI Upper Peninsula favorite, maybe we should create a recipe that includes smoking them some how.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2013)

Honestly, I find most BBQ joints in these parts disappointing.  Really do want to make it up to Slows in Detroit since I have heard nothing but good things about them. But since I live closer to Toledo than any major city in MI most of the joynts I have been to have been in Ohio. DEET's is about the best I have found In Toledo FWIW.


----------



## cityofvoltz (Feb 10, 2013)

slows is well worth the wait/ drive.  They have a carry out location (slows to go) that has a smaller menu (but still has all meats) and like no wait by Wayne State University (midtown detroit).  Between Slows and Lockharts I figure they are the top two in metro detroit (though i have not tried bad brads)   I aim on hitting up West tx later this month,

Locally I have been to

Rub BBQ pub,(detroit),  they have a  'detroit sauce'  which is good- ribs are tender but tasted like ham every time.

Real BarbQ (canton)  I want to go back, but went opening week- ribs were clearly grilled :(  they smelled grilled,  fries were great- and they have good house sauces as well.

BIlly Simms (southfield).  A chain from oklahoma,  turkey chicken sausage brisket (chopped or sliced) pork pulled or chopped.  Tasty- a general bbq restaurant the way it should be.  Sandwiches or plates... nothing fried;)  

Country SMokehouse- i had their ribs one summer, good- but again tasted hammy- i LOVE their smoked turkey breasts though... and their variety of sauces.

Red Rock bbq (ypsilanti)- was good but i paid $18 for 4 slices of brisket- really?

LOckharts. MMMMMmmm may i reccomend the quadruple bypass andwich-  ITs all good there-  I remeber the first time i went i wasn't that impressed- but everytime i have been back its been great, maybe i was just having a day;)  

SLows:  its all good- their apple bbq sauce is to DIE for.

Others i need to try, Redsmoke (detroit).  Dickies (troy), Blue Tractor (ann arbor), ZIngermans Roadhouse (ann arbor)

2-23-13: West Tx bbq: excellent, no chicken on the menu which i found odd. Their website accurately describes the venue.  Very non-traditional- in that we sat back in the storage area between the supply shelf and meat cooler-  Staff was very friendly and the venue is very clean.

3-3-13 Update: Tried Dickies in Troy, its a chain but is suprisingly authentic and true.  Could smell the smoke outside the building from 50 feet away-  I had a coupon for a free sandwich (brisket) which was tasty.  From what i ovserved and ate- Its definately worth going to


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 11, 2013)

cityofvoltz said:


> slows is well worth the wait/ drive.  They have a carry out location (slows to go) that has a smaller menu (but still has all meats) and like no wait by Wayne State University (midtown detroit).  Between Slows and Lockharts I figure they are the top two in metro detroit (though i have not tried bad brads)   I aim on hitting up West tx later this month,
> 
> Locally I have been to
> 
> ...


Thanks cityofvoltz for the write up on Detroits Q,  I don't get to Detroit to often but will have to try Slows.  If you are going to try West Texas in Jackson you have to be quick. They are only open three hours a day.  Seven on Saturday.  http://www.westexbbq.com

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice write up Cityofvoltz. I don't get down to the south west side of town (Ypsi and Canton) too often so thanks for the input. If you don't mind driving, Blue Ox BBQ in Lake Orion is real good. The guy who runs it knows his stuff and their peach cobbler dessert is the best I've ever had. No frills on the sauces, mild and hot is all, but the threee-meat combo plate is worth the money.


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 7, 2013)

A few years ago I was going to Lazybones in Roseville and Clinton Township(now closed) regularly.  http://www.lazybonessmokehouse.net/  I think they have fallen a bit in quality though.  I pretty much strictly get brisket though, so maybe I was just going there on their off days.  But I dunno.  I also like Slows, but rarely go there because of the massive wait times.  Lockhart's http://www.lockhartsbbq.com  in Royal Oak is pretty good.  Red Smoke in Greektown is also pretty good.  http://www.redsmokebarbeque.com/


----------



## linebusy (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been talking about stopping at Union St in Clarkston, but haven't.  I'm always "passing through" and never make the time.

Been to Rub's in Detroit. Red Rock, too.  Neither were memorable.  Not saying anything bad, just that I can remember only eating there, nothing about the meal.

Have had lots of sausage from Country Smokehouse.  The buffalo sausage, elk sticks and venison jerky are all my favorites.  $$$$$$$  They've gotten as pricey as Williams cheese shop in Pinconning has.  You're charged weekend tourist rates.

Gonna have to hit that place in Jackson.  I'll be in the area on Wednesday... hopefully I'll have time to go there for lunch.


----------

